# Pitmaster iq110 vs stoker/guru



## ray (Jan 3, 2011)

The air hose type fan connection of the Pitmaster IQ 110  looks like it would be better in rain or snow with the control unit (fan) under cover. Has anyone tried to adapt a similar type of hose hookup for a Guru or Stoker fan?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2011)

Ray said:


> The air hose type fan connection of the Pitmaster IQ 110  looks like it would be better in rain or snow with the control unit (fan) under cover. Has anyone tried to adapt a similar type of hose hookup for a Guru or Stoker fan?




I have a friend who has the IQ110 and he really likes it. I been thinking on one for my Meadow Creek


----------



## rack em bbq (Jul 9, 2012)

I recently purchased the pitmaster iq110. It worked great the first 3 times I used it. I decided to use it at a kcbs bbq competition on my wsm. I turned the unit on to 250 degrees. I walked away to prepare some meat and came back to a smoker temp of 330 degrees(that according to the wsm temp gauge and the 2 maverick probes inside the smoker).I removed the unit for the cook. I contacted the maker  for a replacement probe since I thought that was the reason. I was told it could not be broken and the unit was fine. If I wanted to test it, set my oven to 250 and place the probe inside. I did this and the unit said the temp was low and the fan continued to run. I sent them a video of this process and was told my oven must be running at the wrong temp, but I could send the unit back for them to test it at my own cost. This thing is not worth the money, and the customer service from Matt is horrible. They have yet to acknowledge that maybe their product is faulty in some way.


----------



## portlandroger (Dec 26, 2012)

I've read that this firm will take a "return" and give you back 50% of your original investment!

Any company that will not take back a return, for ANY reason, is not worth dealing with.

As consumers we should be able to return an item "just because we don't like it", or because "it doesn't work like it wanted it to", and so on.

That said, I am "still" looking for a good temp controller for a WSM.


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 26, 2012)

PortlandRoger said:


> I've read that this firm will take a "return" and give you back 50% of your original investment!
> 
> Any company that will not take back a return, for ANY reason, is not worth dealing with.
> 
> ...


which firm?


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 27, 2012)

PortlandRoger said:


> I've read that this firm will take a "return" and give you back 50% of your original investment!
> 
> Any company that will not take back a return, for ANY reason, is not worth dealing with.
> 
> ...


I have a guru and am very happy with it...













P1010014.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 27, 2012


















P1010019 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 27, 2012


----------



## portlandroger (Dec 27, 2012)

Because the Guru only uses one of the airflow holes, do you  ever

notice uneven cooking?

Is it as fool proof as put on the butt or brisket and go to bed without

worrying about the fire getting too hot or too cool?

I use a Maverick which beeps me when this happens, but that';s my gripe -

I get beeped and have to wake up!


----------



## portlandroger (Dec 27, 2012)

The company that makes the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]pitmaster iq110...[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I've read that they are REALLY difficult to deal with,[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]on returns.[/color]


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 27, 2012)

PortlandRoger said:


> The company that makes the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]pitmaster iq110...[/color]
> 
> [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I've read that they are REALLY difficult to deal with,[/color]
> 
> [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]on returns.[/color]





PortlandRoger said:


> Because the Guru only uses one of the airflow holes, do you  ever
> 
> notice uneven cooking?
> 
> ...


You could learn alot about the iq110 episodes  by using the handy dandy search tool...

Things have changed and the owner has posted here..

Look at some of my cooking threads and you will know why I like the guru so much..

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## jerseydrew (Dec 27, 2012)

no one likes the Rock's stoker? that's the one i like and am leaning towards getting.


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 27, 2012)

PortlandRoger said:


> Because the Guru only uses one of the airflow holes, do you  ever
> 
> notice uneven cooking?
> 
> ...


I realize the original thread is nearly a year old but....thought I'd add:  I used to have a pitmaster but sold it.  I did notice uneven burning so I learned to put the lit on the oposite side of the unlit from the blower adapted vent.  The fire burned towards the blower adapted vent.  I did like the method of covering the entire vent the pitmaster uses to attach to the cooker vs the others that only use one vent hole.

I was never comfortable enought with it to set it and forget it like the guys do with the Guru and Stoker.  I heard Auber has a good reputation as well.  I would get spikes like described early in this thread so I did not trust it enough to sleep.


----------

